# czy to koniec gentoo ???

## happ

Witam,

Sory że zakładam taki temat, ale słyszałem że developerzy się z gentoo wynoszą czy to prawda ? Powód był taki że nie chce im się już wszystkiego z palca robić i przenoszą się na ubuntu, lub arch linux lub coś innego, czy to prawda ?

----------

## 13Homer

A gdzie to słyszałeś?

----------

## happ

kumpel, ktory jest bieglym z linuksa, mi dzis na gg powiedzial ze developerzy beda rezygnowac, i wlasnie nie wiem czy to prawda i wlasnie pytam sie na forum

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## wodzik

ze deweloperzy beda rezygnowac, bo trzeba wszystko robic z palca? przeciez na tym polega developing, ze robisz z palca, kompilujesz, piszesz ebuildy i grzebiesz w systemie, zeby innym bylo latwiej i przyjemniej. co do gento to od poczatku jest distro robione z mysla, ze trzeba bedzie co jakis czas gdzies pogrzebac. wiec watpie zeby deweloperzy rezygnowali z tego powodu i przerzucali sie na ubuntu.

----------

## happ

no nie wiem, ale ja chciałbym grzebać choćby z tych względów żeby się nauczyć, bo chciałbym poznać jak co działa, a po drugie chciałbym mieć to co chcę żadnych śmieci, nie wiem czy mi kit wciskał, ale nie chciałbym żeby rezygnowali, bo np Patrick Slacka oddał społeczności

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

 

Moved from Polish to Humor forumowiczów. (-;

----------

## happ

hahaha dobre   :Surprised: 

----------

## matiit

LOL Kiedy Patrick oddał Slacka? 

PA było 11 dni temu  :Smile: 

----------

## happ

gdzies to czytalem na necie, slacka od werji chyba 10 rozwija juz spolecznosc

----------

## unK

 *happ wrote:*   

> kumpel, ktory jest bieglym z linuksa, mi dzis na gg powiedzial ze developerzy beda rezygnowac, i wlasnie nie wiem czy to prawda i wlasnie pytam sie na forum

 

to może najpierw trzeba było spytać się kumpla, skąd ma takie informacje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co za tekst, że nie chce im się z palca wszystkiego robić to przenosza się do ubuntu... Typowa opowieść z serii 'Tata, a Marcin powiedział...!"

----------

## Raku

czy zauwżyliście, że to forum coraz bardziej zalewa fala infantylizmu?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Raku wrote:*   

> czy zauwżyliście, że to forum coraz bardziej zalewa fala infantylizmu?

 Takie czasy?  :Sad:  Niestety, nie bardzo jest możliwość zrobienia z tym czegokolwiek, dopóki nie został złamany regulamin - sam wiesz - byłeś modem. Z drugiej strony sugestie użytkowników forum mile widziane.  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Niestety, nie bardzo jest możliwość zrobienia z tym czegokolwiek, dopóki nie został złamany regulamin

 

Regulamin można rozszerzyć.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Regulamin można rozszerzyć.

 Można, pytanie tylko jak zaszufladkować coś jako dziecinne lub idiotyczne. Coś dla Ciebie czy dla mnie jest takie, ale dla Iksińskiego i Igrekowskiego jest śmiertelnie poważną sprawą.   :Wink:  O ile jeszcze na "Polish" i "Instalacja i sprzęt" można uznać, że ktoś jest leniwy i oczekuje gotowca i go za to uciszyć  :Cool:  to już na tym podforum nie bardzo - w końcu po to zakładaliśmy "Polish OTW", żeby pogadać też czasem na tematy luźniejsze. 

Wydaje mi się, że na dziecinadę na forum na razie jedynym lekiem jest prześmiewcza reakcja innych użytkowników - oczywiście w pewnych granicach. Jak ktoś raz się zawstydzi to drugi raz pomyśli.  :Wink:  Przynajmniej w teorii.  :Razz: 

Choć jeśli masz jakąś propozycję to daj znać.  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

Nie rozumiem w czym problem, przecież wpisanie do regulaminu punktu, że niemile widziane jest zadawanie pytań, na które odpowiedź znajduje się już na forum albo jest łatwa do znalezienia za pomocą prostego wyszukiwania w Google, wydaje się całkiem na miejscu i pozwala zapewnić jako taki poziom merytoryczny. Jedno zdanie wyjaśnienia, gdzie to można znaleźć (albo i to nie) i zamknięcie tematu, bo inaczej robi się offtop i sypią się złośliwe komentarze.

No, ale jak ktoś wyskakuje z problematyką "X twierdzi, że Y jest o klasę lepszy od Z i oczywiście nie ma racji, tylko nie wiem dlaczego. Powiedzcie mi", to rzeczywiście trudno wymyślić przed tym jakąś obronę.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem w czym problem, przecież wpisanie do regulaminu punktu, że niemile widziane jest zadawanie pytań, na które odpowiedź znajduje się już na forum albo jest łatwa do znalezienia za pomocą prostego wyszukiwania w Google, wydaje się całkiem na miejscu i pozwala zapewnić jako taki poziom merytoryczny. Jedno zdanie wyjaśnienia, gdzie to można znaleźć (albo i to nie) i zamknięcie tematu, bo inaczej robi się offtop i sypią się złośliwe komentarze.

 Ale: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> na "Polish" i "Instalacja i sprzęt" można uznać, że ktoś jest leniwy i oczekuje gotowca i go za to uciszyć 

  Można bo są na to punkty w regulaminie i przecież takie wątki zamykamy.  :Smile: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> No, ale jak ktoś wyskakuje z problematyką "X twierdzi, że Y jest o klasę lepszy od Z i oczywiście nie ma racji, tylko nie wiem dlaczego. Powiedzcie mi", to rzeczywiście trudno wymyślić przed tym jakąś obronę.

 No i tu się rozumiemy.  :Smile: 

----------

## happ

ale żeście mi wszyscy pojechali  żem dziecinny  :Embarassed:  może to i był jakiś naiwny haczyk ale ja poprostu zadałem tu na forum to pytanie z tych względów żeby nie dać się mojemu kumplowi który de facto być może wciska mi kit, i wolałem się z tym pytaniem zwrócić do forumowiczów, oj   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

dobra, dostałem linka do komentarza do sytuacji 

http://blog.0x1fff.com/2008/02/co-z-tym-gentoo.html

czytajcie

----------

## xys

Nie wstydź się happ! Uważam , że zrobiłeś dobrze! Informację najlepiej sprawdzić u źródła.

Wystarczyło by proste - "plotka".Bo gdzie sprawdzić taką informację?

Poza tym -Nie ma głupich pytań.........

A forum to wytrzyma ! Wszyscy jesteśmy Fanami Getoo - a taka plotka ,niepokoi....Zduśmy ją w zarodku!

(Tytuł bym zmienił na mniej dramatyczny.)

----------

## 13Homer

 *xys wrote:*   

> Poza tym -Nie ma głupich pytań.........

 

Za krótko chyba żyjesz.

 *Quote:*   

> Wszyscy jesteśmy Fanami Getoo

 

Ja nie.

----------

## wodzik

 *xys wrote:*   

> Poza tym -Nie ma głupich pytań.........

 

jeśli stanę na torach tramwajowych i złapie się trakcji, to czy pojadę jak tramwaj? 

co do sytuacji gentoo, sam sie sporo naczytałem, że nie jest za ciekawie, jednak dalej idzie jakoś tego używać. fakt, że niektórym ludzią nie podobają sie niektóre rozwiązania przyjęte przez deweloperów jeszcze o niczym nie świadczy. a wracając do posta happa pomijając argumentacje nie trzymającą sie kupy post jest ok. mam wątpliwości wiec forum jest miejscem na ich rozwianie/potwierdzenie. 

jeszcze jedno do Kurta Steinera. wydaje mi się, że czasem jesteś za ostry w roli moderatora. mam na myśli zamykanie wątków na OT które nie dotyczą gentoo. wydaje mi się, że właśnie dlatego powstał ten dział, żebym mógł napisać o dupie maryni, czy o tym, że w slacku coś mi nie działa.

----------

## happ

 wodzik napisal 

 *Quote:*   

>   jeśli stanę na torach tramwajowych i złapie się trakcji, to czy pojadę jak tramwaj?  

 

nawet jeśli Ci ktoś zada takie pytanie, to zdrowy rozsądek mądrego człowieka podpowiada, żeby go uświadomić i odpowiedzieć mu na to pytanie, ci którzy by się zaśmieli z tego pytania, uznałbym za debilnych ignorantów (mimo iż pytanie jest naprawdę szokujące i pokazujące inteligencję pytającego)

a co do  xys  dzieki za poparcie   :Wink: 

----------

## electro

gentoo to super system ,ale z wydawaniem nowej wersji programisci maja problem , jest mniej ich nich niz np. w ubuntu i debianie , gdzie szybko powstaja nowe wersje beta ...

stad tez takie sa wielkie opóznienia z wydawaniem ostatecznego wydania 2008 - co rusz przesuwane   :Mad: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

s/przesówane/przesuwane/

Kurt Steiner

----------

## wodzik

mozna powiedziec ze gentoo wlasciwie nie ma nowej wersji, albo ze codziennie masz nowa wersje gentoo i w sumie obie wersje sa prawdziwe. jak to lubia powtarzac moderatorzy gentoo to dystrybucja ciagla i w sumie numerowanie nie jest potrzebne.

----------

## Aktyn

W sumie jeżeli jakichś wielkich zmian nie ma, to ja bym był za tym żeby profil 2008 wyszedł w grudniu.

Wtedy faktycznie będzie to PRAWDZIWY profil z 2008 roku, a tak to co, w czerwcu sobie zaktualizuje ganciaka, a w grudniu to pewnie 80% pakietów pójdzie to upgrade.

Arfrever: Ortografia (s/jakiś/jakichś/)

----------

## C1REX

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541247.html

http://www.linux.com/feature/61056

----------

## Arfrever

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-541247.html
> 
> http://www.linux.com/feature/61056

 

To bardzo nieaktualne informacje.

Diego Pettenò (flameeyes) przecież powrócił około rok temu.

----------

